# PCB Offshore trip



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 17, 2012)

I hooked up with my friend who wanted to take a trip with the guy he use to be a deck hand for. This was my girlfriend and I's first time OFFSHORE, with multiple inshore trips under our belt. So we loaded up the truck friday and headed to PCB for our 12 hour trip. 

Saturday we showed up at 5:30am full of excitment and ready to reel in some fish. Well after a little delay in the launch of the boat we finally take off and start trolling with the bag of goodies that daniel brought along to hopefully hook up with something nice. It was not long and the C&H Wahoo Wacker was screaming and julie hooks up with her first Wahoo. 

The Seas were really ruff ( 20 foot waves ) As we hit our first couple grouper and snapper holes. The first hole was 2 nice grouper and a snapper. As we move on to the next holes we start wearin em out. 

The action was pretty fast paced even with the rough sea's. We ended up with a limit of Red Snapper. We also Caught Grouper, Wahoo, Cobia, King Mackeral, Sharks, Trigger fish, and a B liner


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 17, 2012)

*A few more*

More pics


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice day! Hope the heavy seas weren't too rough on anyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2012)

20' seas ?????  





Nice haul !!!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 17, 2012)

It was ruff an my Gf did have to lay  down twice but she still ended up catching the most fish and the biggest variety..


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 17, 2012)

How is Capt Keith these days?


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good, he was mad about the high sea's but made the best of our trip


----------



## captbrian (Jul 17, 2012)

it was 5-6' with the occasional 8 footer where i was 34 miles offshore of panama city


----------



## atlapp (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice catch! Seas that big will wear you out!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well it sure was ruff and I was just going by what the captain was telling us. Wish we would have had those conditions, fishing would have been easier and better!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 18, 2012)

Aint no charter boat in PCB leaving the dock in 20' seas.
He was just making you feel good about the 5-6' seas. 
Great catch regardless.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 18, 2012)

20 ft seas are the really rough ones on Deadliest Catch.

5-6 looks about right.

Congrats on a solid day, nice box of fish.

BTW, lots of folks puke in those conditions, your girlfriend did good.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes it started out kinda nice, average waves like in the wahoo pic! That was on the way out and the first hour of our trip! Then it got ugly and then began the bigger ones that led to the 20' swells. Like I said above, that is what the captain was telling us as we went over them. ( capt keith has been doing this for 16+ years and im sure he know what size the waves are ) Why do u think there r no other pics during the day??? Not here to argue with anyone, just trying to show some of the pics of my first trip to a few fello members.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice catch!

20' seas


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 22, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing!

I'm just thinking about what it would be like to be on a boat that size in 20 footers. I've been in a kayak in 6 footers with 20 knt wind, and it was an unusual sensation- much of the time I couldn't see land or my fishing buddy 300 yards away- just the walls of waves. The thing you have going for you in a kayak, however, is that big waves don't beat the stew out of you, you just roll over them. Until you try to get back on the beach, anyhow.

How did you keep your bait on the bottom going up and down that much?


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice catch! Keith is  great captain and a great guy as well.


----------

